# squirrelmail and php5.4



## klabacita (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi.

Does someone know if the issues between php5.4 and squirrelmail are fixed?

Thanks!


----------



## von_Gaden (Apr 19, 2013)

I have SquirrelMail 1.4.20 running on PHP 5.4 with no problems. What issues do you have?


----------



## klabacita (Apr 19, 2013)

Went I try to update my ports, portupgrade give a message that say something about "squirrelmail is not compatible with php5.4."

I reject the upgrade


----------



## von_Gaden (Apr 20, 2013)

The Ports collection is one of the blessings that FreeBSD delivers to the users. As any blessing it contains a very small curse...

I never use ports to install/update pure WEB based script only applications as SquirrelMail. These applications don't need compilation or "make"s. You can just download the distribution, extract it to web server root, edit config files (or just copy your old ones) and start using them.


----------



## klabacita (Apr 20, 2013)

I will do it manually u you are correct, I let u you know, thanks!


----------



## varda (Apr 22, 2013)

I've tested and confirm that SquirrelMail 1.4.23 branch from SVN works fine with present PHP 5.5 (beta3) and Apache 2.4.4.


----------



## cbrace (Apr 26, 2013)

von_Gaden said:
			
		

> I never use ports to install/update pure WEB based script only applications as SquirrelMail. These applications don't need compilation or "make"s. You can just download the distribution, extract it to web server root, edit config files (or just copy your old ones) and start using them.


Thanks for pointing this out; I've occasionally wondered about this. For example, whether to keep something like wwww/joomla updated via ports. I don't, since it has its own built-in update mechanisms, and I now have several Joomla installations on my webserver.

Having said that, I installed PHP apps mail/roundcube and databases/phpmyadmin via the ports and they get updated more frequently than I would probably do so manually, so that works for me.


----------

